# polo a tierra



## wigi (Mar 21, 2007)

necesito hacer el diseño de un polo a tierra utilizando todos los componente necesarios
1 a que distancia del tablero se ubica 
2 que barillas usar
3 a que distancia se ubican las barillas
4 que componentes quimicos usar sies para tierra tipo arcilla
5 que tipo de cable usar para unir las barillas
6 como se unen las barillas


----------



## first (Abr 7, 2007)

yo se algunas creo, anque no se, a mi la electricidad se me escapa u poco, sobretodo por como cambian las tecnicas de un electricista a otro, la distancia entre barrillas es el doble del tamaño de la propia barilla, el cable de union es de 35mm²  (5.9 de diametro) trenzado desnudo, la union es con perrillo (yo los conozco por ese nombre, son como abrazaderas). Pues esos son mis escasos conocimientos, ahora te digo que la cosa cambia segun el tipo de  edificio, numero de plantas etc, etc....


Saludos


----------



## Dario Vega (Abr 8, 2007)

Aqui te dejo un link con información.

Saludos

http://www.ruelsa.com/notas/tierras/pe01.html


----------

